# question



## sky84 (Jul 26, 2004)

what are the fs bikes i can buy for $1000-1500 dollar range?


----------



## grover (Apr 14, 2004)

sky84 said:


> what are the fs bikes i can buy for $1000-1500 dollar range?


There are undoubtedly a ton of bikes to choose from. All I can speak to is what I own. I have a 03' Specialized Enduro base model. It set me back about $1300. It has been the best all around bike I have ever owned. It is really comfortable for both trail and pavement. I spend time riding places like Annadel state park (pretty rocky & technical with some smoother downhill stuff) and it has been more than adequate for me. (I'm about 190 lbs with gear on) I'm sure that if you are going to seriously race you will need more bike and if you want to focus on DH you will need more travel and double crown forks; but if you can only have one bike (like me) this one will do just about everything pretty well.
IMHO and just my $00.02
happy trails and TGIF


----------



## DopeSlap (Sep 2, 2004)

*answer*



sky84 said:


> what are the fs bikes i can buy for $1000-1500 dollar range?


www.ebay.com
Happy shopping.

Airborne Marauder 
Airborne Paka-Wallup 
Azonic Extension Recoil (frame) 
Azonic Propulsion Full Suspension Frame 
Banshee Bikes Chaparral 
Banshee Bikes Scratch 
Banshee Bikes Scream 
Bianchi Ibex 
Cannondale Gemini 2000 
Cannondale Gemini 3000 
Cannondale Gemini 900 
Cannondale Jekyll 1000 
Cannondale Jekyll 2000 
Cannondale Jekyll 3000 
Cannondale Jekyll 400 
Cannondale Jekyll 600 
Cannondale Jekyll 600 Disc 
Cannondale Jekyll 600 Feminine 
Cannondale Jekyll 800 
Cannondale Scalpel 2000 
Cannondale Scalpel 3000 
Cannondale Scalpel 900 
Cannondale Scalpel Team Replica 
Christini AWD LT 
Christini AWD XC 
Cove Bikes G-Spot 
Cove Bikes Peeler DH 
Dean USA Ace 3 FS 
Dean USA Ace X-Lite 3 FS
Dean USA Baja 4 FS 
Dean USA Duke 
Dean USA Duke X-Lite 
Devinci 8-Flat-8 
Devinci Arrowhead 
Devinci Banzai 
Devinci Chili Pepper 
Devinci Dragonfly 
Devinci Guzzler 
Devinci Magma 
Devinci Moon Racer Limited Edition 
Devinci Moonracer 
Devinci Ollie 
Devinci Saguaro 
Devinci Wilson 
Diamondback Coil 
Diamondback Coil EX 
Diamondback Coil X 
Diamondback SL Super 
Diamondback XSL 
Diamondback XSL Comp 
Diamondback XSL Trail 
Diamondback XTS 
Diamondback XTS Moto 
Diamondback XTS Super Moto 
Ellsworth Dare 
Ellsworth Id 
Ellsworth Isis 
Ellsworth Joker 
Ellsworth Joker XC 
Ellsworth Moment 
Ellsworth Truth 
Foes DHS Mono 
Foes FXR 
Foes FXR 4x 
Foes Inferno 
Foes The Fly 
Fuji Adventure Comp 
Fuji Adventure Super Lite 
Fuji Diamond Comp 
Fuji Diamond Pro 
Fuji Diamond Super Lite 
Fuji Discovery 1 
Fuji Discovery 2 
Fuji Discovery 3 
Gary Fisher Cake 1 
Gary Fisher Cake 1 DLX 
Gary Fisher Cake 2 
Gary Fisher Cake 2 DLX 
Gary Fisher Cake 2 GS 
Gary Fisher Cake 3 
Gary Fisher Cake 3 DLX 
Gary Fisher Sugar 292 
Gary Fisher Sugar 293 
Gary Fisher Sugar 4+ 
Gary Fisher Sugar Race 
Giant AC 1 
Giant AC 2 
Giant DH Comp 
Giant DH Team 
Giant NRS 1 
Giant NRS 2 
Giant NRS Air 
Giant VT 1 
Giant VT 2 
Giant VT 3 
Giant Warp DS 1 
Giant Warp DS 2 
GT DH i 
GT I-Drive 0 
GT I-Drive 1 
GT I-Drive 2 
GT I-Drive 3 
GT I-Drive XC 1 
GT I-Drive XC 2 
GT I-Drive XC Ultra 
GT Ruckus I-Drive 2 
GT Ruckus I-Drive Flowta 
Haro Extreme X1 
Haro Extreme X2 
Haro Extreme X3 
Haro Werx EXT 
Haro Werx XLS 
Haro XLS R3 
Haro XLS R5 
Haro XLS R7 
Ibex Bicycles Apogee LX 
Ibex Bicycles Apogee Sport 
Ibex Bicycles Apogee Team (frame) 
Ibex Bicycles Apogee XT 
Ibex Bicycles Cobia 2.6 
Ibex Bicycles Ignition 1 
Ibex Bicycles Ignition 2 
Ibex Bicycles Ignition Team (frame) 
Intense 5.5 EVP 
Intense M3 
Intense Spider XVP 
Intense Tazer FS 
Ionic E3 Full S 
Iron Horse Hollowpoint Expert 
Iron Horse Hollowpoint RL Expert 
Iron Horse Hollowpoint RL Team 
Iron Horse Hollowpoint Sport 
Iron Horse SGS-Expert Freeride 
Iron Horse SGS-Pro DH 
Iron Horse SGS-Pro Freeride 
Iron Horse SGS-Team DH 
Iron Horse SGS-World Cup DH 
Iron Horse Sinister Comp 
Iron Horse Sinister Expert 
Iron Horse Sinister Sport 
Jamis Dakar 
Jamis Dakar Sport 
Jamis Dakar XC Comp 
Jamis Dakar XC Expert 
Jamis Dakar XC Pro 
Jamis Dakar XLT 1 
Jamis Dakar XLT 2 
Jamis Dakar XLT 3 
K2 Attack 1 
K2 Attack 2 
K2 Lithium 3 
K2 Lithium 4 
K2 Lithium 5 
K2 Razorback Comp 
K2 Razorback SL 
K2 Razorback Team 
K2 Tirade 5 
K2 Tirade 6 
Kestrel Edge XT 
KHS FR-1500 
KHS FR-2000 
KHS FXT Trail 
KHS XC204 
KHS XC304 
KHS XC504 
KHS XC704r 
KHS XC904r 
Klein Palomino V 
Klein Palomino V Disc 
Klein Palomino X 
Klein Palomino XV 
Klein Palomino XX 
Kona Coiler 
Kona Coiler Dee-Lux 
Kona Dawg 
Kona Dawg Dee-Lux 
Kona Dawg Matic 
Kona Dawg Primo 
Kona Kikapu 
Kona Kikapu Deluxe 
Kona King Kikapu 
Kona Stab 
Kona Stab Primo 
Kona Stinky 
Kona Stinky Dee-Lux 
Kona Stinky Primo 
Litespeed Niota AL SRAM 9 
Litespeed Niota Al XT disc 
Litespeed Niota Al XTR disc 
Litespeed Niota Ti SRAM 9 
Litespeed Niota Ti XT disc 
Litespeed Niota Ti XTR disc 
Litespeed Unicoi XT 
Litespeed Unicoi XT disc 
Litespeed Unicoi XTR 
Litespeed Unicoi XTR disc 
Marin Alpine Trail 
Marin Attack Trail 
Marin East Peak 
Marin Mount Vision 
Marin Mount Vision Pro 
Marin Rift Zone 
Marin Rock Springs 
Marin Wolf Ridge 
Maverick ML7 
Mongoose Sommet 
Mongoose Valiant 
Mongoose Wing Comp 
Mongoose Wing Eilite 
Mongoose Wing Pro 
Motobecane 400DS 
Motobecane 500DS 
Motobecane 600DS 
Motobecane 700DS 
Motobecane Fantom 3 
Motobecane Fantom Comp DS 
Motobecane Fantom Elite DS 
Motobecane Fantom Pro DS 
Motobecane Fantom Team 
Motobecane Fantom XC 
Motobecane X4B 2 
Motobecane X4B 4 
Motobecane X4B 6 
Mountain Cycle Fury 
Mountain Cycle San Andreas 
Mountain Cycle Shockwave 9point5 
Mountain Cycle Sin 
Mountain Cycle Zen 
Nicolai Bass TFR 
Nicolai Helius CC 
Nicolai Helius FR 
Nicolai Helius ST 
Nicolai Lambda ST 
Nicolai M-Pire ST 
Nicolai Nonius CC 
Nicolai Nucleon ST 
Nicolai Nucleon TFR 
Nicolai Saturn TCC 
Nicolai UFO DS 
Norco 4x4 
Norco Defender 
Norco Screamer 
Norco Six 
Norco Titan 
Norco VPS A-Line 
Norco VPS Atomik 
Norco VPS Fuse 
Norco VPS Shore 
Norco VPS Team DH Race 
Norco VPS Team North Shore 
Norco VPS Trail Fluid 1 
Norco VPS Trail Fluid 2 
Norco VPS Trail Fluid 3 
Raleigh Ram 1 
Raleigh Ram 2 
Raleigh Ram 3 
Raleigh Ram 4 
Raleigh Ram XT 1500 
Raleigh Ram XT 2500 
Raleigh Ram XT 3500 
Rocky Mountain Edge Slayer 30 
Rocky Mountain Edge Slayer 50 
Rocky Mountain Edge Slayer 70 
Rocky Mountain Element 50 
Rocky Mountain Element 70 
Rocky Mountain Element Team SC 
Rocky Mountain ETSX-30 
Rocky Mountain ETSX-50 
Rocky Mountain ETSX-70 
Rocky Mountain Fanatik 
Rocky Mountain RMX 
Rocky Mountain RMX Pro 
Rocky Mountain RMX Team 
Rocky Mountain Switch 
Rocky Mountain Switch Pro 
Rocky Mountain Switch SL 
Salsa Cycles Caballero with XT-LX 
Salsa Cycles Caballero with XTR 
Santa Cruz Blur X Disc 
Santa Cruz Blur XTR Disc 
Santa Cruz Bullit R Freeride 
Santa Cruz Bullit Saint 
Santa Cruz Heckler Saint 
Santa Cruz Heckler X Disc 
Santa Cruz Juliana Superlight R 
Santa Cruz Juliana Superlight X Disc
Santa Cruz Superlight R 
Santa Cruz Superlight X Disc 
Santa Cruz V-10 
Santa Cruz VP-Free R Freeride 
Santa Cruz VP-Free X Freeride 
Schwinn Rocket 1 
Schwinn Rocket 2 
Schwinn Rocket 3 
Sinister Bikes R9 (frame) 
Specialized Big Hit Comp 
Specialized Big Hit Expert 
Specialized Big Hit Grom 
Specialized Big Hit SPEC 
Specialized Demo 9 DH 
Specialized Demo 9 Pro 
Specialized Enduro Comp 
Specialized Enduro Expert 
Specialized Enduro Pro 
Specialized Epic 
Specialized Epic Comp Disc 
Specialized Epic Marathon 
Specialized Epic Pro 
Specialized Epic Women's 
Specialized FSR XC 
Specialized FSR XC Pro 
Specialized FSR XC Pro Disc 
Specialized FSR XC Pro Women's 
Specialized Stumpjumper FSR 
Specialized Stumpjumper FSR Anniversary 
Specialized Stumpjumper FSR Elite Disc 
Specialized Stumpjumper FSR Elite Disc Women's
Specialized Stumpjumper FSR Expert 
Specialized Stumpjumper FSR Expert Disc 
Specialized Stumpjumper FSR Pro Disc 
Specialized S-Works Enduro 
Specialized S-Works Epic 
Specialized S-Works Epic Disc 
Titus Loco-Moto 
Titus Quasi-Moto 
Titus Racer-X 
Titus Super-Moto 
Titus Super-Moto DH 
Titus Switchblade 
Tomac 204 Magnum 
Tomac Eli 
Tomac Revolver 
Tomac Revolver Ti 
Transition Bikes DirtBag 
Transition Bikes Preston 
Transition Bikes Preston FR 
Trek Fuel 100 
Trek Fuel 70 
Trek Fuel 80 
Trek Fuel 90 
Trek Fuel 90 Disc 
Trek Fuel 90 WSD 
Trek Fuel 95 
Trek Fuel 98 
Trek Fuel 98 Disc 
Trek Liquid 10 
Trek Liquid 25 
Trek Liquid 30 
Trek Liquid 55 
Trek Y 26 
Turner 5 Spot 
Turner Burner 
Turner DHR 
Turner Rail 
Ventana El Chamuco 
Ventana El Cuervo 
Ventana El Fuego 
Ventana El Saltamontes 
Ventana La Bruja 
Ventana X-5 
Weyless 2004 SP 
Weyless 2004 SP Pro 
Weyless 2004 XP 
Weyless 2004 XP Pro 
Yeti AS-R 575 Disc 
Yeti AS-R 575 Pro 
Yeti AS-R 575 Race Disc 
Yeti AS-R SL Disc 
Yeti AS-R SL Pro 
Yeti AS-R SL Race Disc 
Yeti AS-X Freeride 
Yeti Kokopelli AS


----------



## screampint (Dec 10, 2001)

Why don't you go to your local bike shops, find one you like and then see which of their brands fits you the best (a good LBS will make the bike fit you, not you to the bike)? It sounds like you may not be ready to go it alone and do it all through the Internet, might need a friend at the LBS. Most non-boutique brands have something in that price range, so focus on fit.


----------



## robuler (Sep 7, 2010)

i love my airborne marauder


----------



## steadite (Jan 13, 2007)

great passion hit, thanks!


----------



## chuck80442 (Oct 4, 2009)

My Giant Trance X4 is a bit heavy but bulletproof so far...$1400


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

6 year old thread , outstanding . :thumbsup:


----------



## robuler (Sep 7, 2010)

its not jus about you. its about everyone researching these bikes


----------



## doesyourchainhanglow (Sep 27, 2010)

mods take this thread down tis to old


----------

